# Finally got my own horse



## AZguy (Feb 22, 2012)

We had one horse named Bear, and everytime we would go out i would just borrow one of the horses at the stables that needed to be ridden. I bought my first horse today, his name is Willy he is a red dun quarter horse.
My horse Willy









My girlfriend on her horse Bear










Willy and Bear


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats! Handsome guys! (and GF too, lol)


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Very cute!! Happy horse owning I hope you weren't to attached to your paychecks:lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! Thats awesome!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats, and many happy miles for you and your horse!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and congrats!!! Having a new horse is always so exciting!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations, he is a beauty!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations with your new horse 
I am happy for you 
Willy is very handsome


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice horse! Congratulations!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Handsome boy, congrats!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

welcome to the forum. Your horses are both very nice. I am happy for you that you got your own horse.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats on fnding your own fertilizer factory!
Open invite to come up north and ride with us iffin ya like!


----------



## AZguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys he's a good horse and does awesome in the mountains and rocks which was the main thing we were looking for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations-its so cool to build the bond between horse & owner. Enjoy!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats on your boy!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations! What a couple of great looking horses! I am sure you and your girlfriend will enjoy being able to go out together w/out having to worry about borrowing a mount for you.


----------



## Musical (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow lucky you, a dream still for me and my Mother but hey One day. I wish you all the best Tara x


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

willy looks good congrats to you have fun


----------



## AZguy (Feb 22, 2012)

well i havent been on here in months because unfortunatly i only had willy for about 2 weeks. I was just leaving work when one of the ladies from where we board him called and said he was colicing pretty bad. I was there all day keeping him up walking him doing everything everyone could thing of. That night the vet got there and said he was already twisted up and since he had been up with me all day he probably twisted it at some point during the night. The vet did what he could, tried to drain it but it wasnt changing anything. After a while longer the vet recommended we put him down because it was past the point that we could do anything to fix it so unfortunately we had to put him down. It sucks cause he was a great horse and it was just one of those things that no one would have been able to predict.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

AZguy said:


> well i havent been on here in months because unfortunatly i only had willy for about 2 weeks. .....


Aw man.... That's terrible! I'm so sorry to hear it. And what a dreadful feeling it is to watch it happen, wish for anything that you could do SOMETHING to help, but to ultimately be able to do nothing effective. I am so very sorry it happened....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That's really rough . I guess it goes to show how unpredictable equines are in regards to their health.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear that news. Condolences to you.


----------

